# Moving from Hong Kong to Dubai



## millreef (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello Folks
I'm a qualified teacher currently working in an excellent international school in Hong Kong. I'm thinking of moving to Dubai for a variety of reasons but would like some really honest feedback.
I'll be moving from a school where discipline has never ever been an issue and where the exam results for my subject are almost 100% pass rate. Parents are great and the school is supportive. I know it sounds great but I have my reasons for leaving and as I've been here for over 7 years now I need to move on.
I need to know the following please;
1) areas to stay away from in terms of accommodation
2) schools to stay away.
3) Any advice generally?
Thanks


----------



## rocky123 (Oct 22, 2011)

It really depends on your budget as for your housing. There are many areas and nothing really to stay away ..tel me more what is your lifstyle and what you want to be close to


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi


I don't think that there are any schools to stay away from! I did hear in my early days of one group but I can't remember who they were and I haven't come into contact with them since my initial enquiries.

all schools have good and bad points - you'll know this

accommodation is usually provided so for that you won't get a choice on area! 

If you apply to a specific one and want specific feedback let us know. I am not an expert on all schools but have a general good knowledge.

There was a 3rd question but I can't remember it LOL must be getting late.

I was in HK for 8 yrs and loved it. So far I'm loving this too!

Lx


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm a teaching specialist, and I am working for 5 schools here in Dubai and Sharjah. I only have complaints about one school- GEMS world academy. If you want to private message me, i would be happy to explain the issues with that particular school. 

All the schools I have been involved with are a bit behind the teaching times in my opinion, and behavior is a HUGE issue.


----------



## Elle2014 (Mar 9, 2013)

What are the nature of complaints about GEMS World Academy? I thinking of this school for my 9 & 12 year old.


----------



## hunnicub (Oct 1, 2013)

Mitchellsmom said:


> I'm a teaching specialist, and I am working for 5 schools here in Dubai and Sharjah. I only have complaints about one school- GEMS world academy. If you want to private message me, i would be happy to explain the issues with that particular school.
> 
> All the schools I have been involved with are a bit behind the teaching times in my opinion, and behavior is a HUGE issue.


I'd also like to hear what the specific complaints are with the GEMS school. I was considering applying to one in another location.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

hunnicub said:


> I'd also like to hear what the specific complaints are with the GEMS school. I was considering applying to one in another location.


Tried to PM you. Us can't ... You need to accept PMs and post five times!!!


----------



## hunnicub (Oct 1, 2013)

lxinuk said:


> Tried to PM you. Us can't ... You need to accept PMs and post five times!!!


Okay, I've posted five times, but I don't see anything in my profile/privacy about accepting private messages. I see there is something about being upgraded to an "active" member after five posts, and then I should be able to receive PMs. I hope you wouldn't mind trying again tomorrow or something? Thanks!


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

Behavioral issues are a general understanding here as far as I know with the exception of some of the elementary school ages where children are still innocent and fear everyone older than them. It's just something you got to work with and slightly get over in some points.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Bahahaha I've come here after 5 yrs in a UK school .... Relative to that, in my school here, they don't even need a behaviour policy. Isolation here is one chair and I've seen it used about three times. My specialism is behaviour modification....I often feel these skills are redundant!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

lxinuk said:


> Bahahaha I've come here after 5 yrs in a UK school .... Relative to that, in my school here, they don't even need a behaviour policy. Isolation here is one chair and I've seen it used about three times. My specialism is behaviour modification....I often feel these skills are redundant!


Schooling system is different here, no doubt, but after working in inner London schools I have to agree that the behaviour is not as difficult although depends on the school you may be at. Although, we do have a Behaviour policy, a Deputy of Student Welfare and school counsellor but this is relatively the norm. If the school has Behaviour Management procedures/steps in place than it has a scaffold to address issues or support children. No different really to where I taught in UK schools or probably elsewhere in the world in good schools!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

millreef said:


> Hello Folks
> I'm a qualified teacher currently working in an excellent international school in Hong Kong. I'm thinking of moving to Dubai for a variety of reasons but would like some really honest feedback.
> I'll be moving from a school where discipline has never ever been an issue and where the exam results for my subject are almost 100% pass rate. Parents are great and the school is supportive. I know it sounds great but I have my reasons for leaving and as I've been here for over 7 years now I need to move on.
> I need to know the following please;
> ...


Just to add - research is your key! Look at KHDA website or BSME to have an overview here in Dubai. Also, if using a recruitment agency really research who will be supporting you. Look at school websites too.
You will be given accommodation with an International package so won't have a choice although some schools may give a housing allowance so you can choose - not many though. 
You also need to consider which curriculum - British/American/IB etc.


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

I used to live in Shanghai for 2 years and worked a ton in Hong Kong during my stay(commercial photography). The big differences I see are it's noticeably cleaner. You can go to the beach and not pick up some funky rash from polluted water. Traffic is much easier here. Expats in Dubai always complain about traffic jams, but I assume they've never visited/lived in Hong Kong, Istanbul, L.A.(anywhere with real traffic), because it's almost non existent here. Groceries here are outrageous, especially if you eat free-range or organic. People are really friendly here. Everyone I've come across has been really warm and kind, and very helpful. You won't miss the common clearing of the throat spitting on the curb common in Main land China, and in parts of H.K. Housing is I'm guessing around the same. Good luck on your search!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

BBmover said:


> Schooling system is different here, no doubt, but after working in inner London schools I have to agree that the behaviour is not as difficult although depends on the school you may be at. Although, we do have a Behaviour policy, a Deputy of Student Welfare and school counsellor but this is relatively the norm. If the school has Behaviour Management procedures/steps in place than it has a scaffold to address issues or support children. No different really to where I taught in UK schools or probably elsewhere in the world in good schools!


 Sorry if I miscommunicated, we do HAVE a policy! we just don't often need it! That's my opinion of course, other teachers may disagree, even in the same school! You know how students can be different room to room!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

davidstephen said:


> I used to live in Shanghai for 2 years and worked a ton in Hong Kong during my stay(commercial photography). The big differences I see are it's noticeably cleaner. You can go to the beach and not pick up some funky rash from polluted water. Traffic is much easier here. Expats in Dubai always complain about traffic jams, but I assume they've never visited/lived in Hong Kong, Istanbul, L.A.(anywhere with real traffic), because it's almost non existent here. Groceries here are outrageous, especially if you eat free-range or organic. People are really friendly here. Everyone I've come across has been really warm and kind, and very helpful. You won't miss the common clearing of the throat spitting on the curb common in Main land China, and in parts of H.K. Housing is I'm guessing around the same. Good luck on your search!


 I agree with everything you said!


----------

